# Excel: logarithmische X-Achse und und Skalierung der X-Achse ändern



## HPB (4. August 2005)

Hallo,
ich möchte die X-Achse eines Diagramms logarithmiert darstellen, aber die Einheiten auf der X-Achse sollen von den 10er Logarithmus-Schritten abweichen. Wie geht so etwas?

Angefügtes Beispiel verdeutlicht mein Problem. Wenn die X-Achse logarithmiert dargestellt wird, kann ich keine über die Skalierung der X-Achse keinen Maximalwert mehr eintragen (ich kann schon, aber Exel verwendet ihn einfach nicht).

Wer kennt eine Lösung für dieses Problem (oder muss mal wieder die Gnu-(Plot) Konkurrenz helfen?     )

Was meint Ihr?

PETER

P.S.: Leider hat der Upload irgendwie nicht geklappt, daher habe ich euch das Beispiel unter folgendem Link hinterlegt:
http://wipux2.wifo.uni-mannheim.de/~wi01211/sonstiges/beispiel.xls
und
http://wipux2.wifo.uni-mannheim.de/~wi01211/sonstiges/beispiel.gif


----------

